# Non-microwave Mozzarella recipe?



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I want to try mozz. next but I do not have a microwave. Does anyone have a tried and true recipe that doesn't require one?

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

here is one but I haven't tried it.
http://fiascofarm.com/dairy/mozzarella.htm

don't know why we can't use the recipe above in sticky but technique used at this website.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is another good non microwave Mozzarella recipe,
http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/recipe_mozprov.htm

edited to fix url


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you Christy and Sondra!


----------

